# Help me with my GBA collection.



## Xiammes (Jun 28, 2015)

So recently I decided to buy a GBA SP because I hate riding the bus. I'm looking to build up a collection and would like to hear some recommendations. 

What I currently own. 

Pokemon Emerald/Fire Red, Pokemon TCG, Donkey Kong Country 3, Super Mario World, Yoshi's island, Mario and Luigi superstar saga, Kirby and the Amazing mirrior, and Final Fantasy tactics advanced.

I'm looking for some hidden gems or good rpg's, looking to pick up the fire emblem games and Golden Sun.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 28, 2015)

Too late now, but you could've bought a DS which plays GBA games AND DS games


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2015)

Or use an emulator on your smartphone.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 28, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Too late now, but you could've bought a DS which plays GBA games AND DS games



GBA SP plays gameboy games as well, I'm not all that interested in DS games and would rather be able to play GB games. Also the SP is my favorite handheld of all time.





> Or use an emulator on your smartphone.



The bus was just a excuse, I have been wanting to build up a GBA collection for a long time.


----------



## Monna (Jun 28, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> GBA SP plays gameboy games as well, I'm not all that interested in DS games and would rather be able to play GB games. Also the SP is my favorite handheld of all time.


I've considered getting a GBA SP just to play GB games. I have an original GBA but it's hard to go back to not having a backlit screen 

Thankfully there is Super Game Boy 

Anyway, get Metroid Fusion and Zero Mission. 

And the Mega Man Zero games.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 28, 2015)

Buy a PSP, hack that shit, enjoy emulators of pretty much every single console before the 128 bit era.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 28, 2015)

DBZ: Buu's Fury?


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 28, 2015)

I've heard the DBZ games were pretty good, are all of them good or is just 1 or 2 of them?


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 28, 2015)

I would recommend trying to pick up games from the Mega Man Battle Network Series. The story is fairly decent, but the combat system is a ton of fun. The best part is making crazy combos with Battle Chips. My favorite from series are Battle Network 2 and 3.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 28, 2015)

chain of memories


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 28, 2015)

Minish Cap!


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 28, 2015)

Advance Wars 1/2. Good luck finding those.


----------



## Monna (Jun 28, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> I've heard the DBZ games were pretty good, are all of them good or is just 1 or 2 of them?


Supersonic Warriors


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2015)

Guys, he already bought the system 

So on-topic: Definitely check out Castlevania: Harmony of Dissonance, it's one of my favorite Metroidvanias. Honestly I only just played it last month. Instant classic. 



Xiammes said:


> I've heard the DBZ games were pretty good, are all of them good or is just 1 or 2 of them?



Buu's Fury is the only good one tbh. LoG I is a mess, and II has a lot of annoyances.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 28, 2015)

Super Robot Taisen OG.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 29, 2015)

The FF, Zelda, Metroid, Mega Man, Sonic Advance, and *Castlevania* games!

Drill Dozer
Lady Sia
Riviera: The Promised Land
Sabre Wulf
Shantae
Shining Soul 1-2
Sword of Mana is okay
Pokemon games
... Summon Night?


There's Mineral Town if you like Harvest Moon

Boktai is an odd game you might consider trying out.

Tales of Phantasia on the GBA is okay, though there are better versions

Breath of Fire 1-2 are on the GBA, but... they're not for everyone and as I recall they aren't as good as the original versions but I might be wrong.

Mother 1-3 are all on the GBA but good luck trying to get a hold of hard copies. >_>

Phantasy Star Collection if you've never played Phantasy Star, though the first two games were remade for the PS2 in Japan and are far superior in those remakes.

I've heard good things about Wing Commander Prophecy but I haven't played it.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 29, 2015)

A shame you don't want to play DS games, Xiammes. There's a LOT of good DS games.

But here's a few GBA game recommendations:


Zelda Minish Cap
Zelda A Link to the Past
Final Fantasy 6
Metroid Fusion
Metroid Zero Mission
Fire Emblem
Fire Emblem Sacred Stones
Kingdom Hearts Chain of Memories
Klonoa Empire of Dreams
Castlevania Circle of the Moon
Castlevania Harmony of Dissonance
Castlevania Aria of Sorrow

I also thought the Crash and Spyro games were alright.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 29, 2015)

I have a DS, I'm more interested in the GBA and GB library and the SP is the best handled of all time. It was a obvious choice.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2015)

I keep hearing/reading of Klonoa but I never touched it. Is the franchise really that good?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 29, 2015)

khris said:


> I keep hearing/reading of Klonoa but I never touched it. Is the franchise really that good?



I think the gameboy advance game is really decent. Solid little platformer.


----------



## kluang (Jun 29, 2015)

super robot wars


----------



## Enclave (Jun 29, 2015)

Ah, so you can play Gameboy games?  Do you not own Final Fantasy Adventure (Seiken Densetsu) yet?  If not, correct that oversight.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Jul 3, 2015)

> I'm looking for some hidden gems or good rpg's



Tactics Ogre: the knight of Lodis. It's both of the things you're looking for.

Might have to search on ebay, it's hard to find, my favourite game of the era probably. It's excellent and paved the way for the also quite excellent FF tactics advance, and it has an intelligent and mature plot. While FFTA is more mainstream, flashier and more streamlined, I consider TOTKOL the superior game, for it's more grounded universe, more unrestricted gameplay and more relatable characters. Perma-death, multiple endings and paths, difficult moral choices, team customisation and comes from the a strong pedigree (tactics ogre and ogre battle), mostly overlooked in the west.

While nobody seems to talk about it, ever, it routinely makes top 20 lists for it's year of release, or GBA games, etc. it's really, really good.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 3, 2015)

Mother 3. You can find hard copies of the fan-translated English version for reasonable prices on Amazon and eBay. The fan-translation is top quality.


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 3, 2015)

Megaman Battle Network series!

Golden Sun!

And

Advance Wars!


----------



## Dragonics (Jul 5, 2015)

Anyone who says Megaman Battlenetwork series is telling you the truth. All of them, except maybe the 4th one, are really good games, and probably the best part of my childhood aside from the Pokemon series.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 6, 2015)

Battle Network is great.


----------



## Dragonics (Jul 6, 2015)

Tried to start with the first three. If you love them and want more get the last three. However the third one is where it primes.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 6, 2015)

khris said:


> I keep hearing/reading of Klonoa but I never touched it. Is the franchise really that good?





Naruto said:


> I think the gameboy advance game is really decent. Solid little platformer.



Coming from the PS1 version, and I didn't like it much on the GBA. 



Death-kun said:


> Mother 3. You can find hard copies of the fan-translated English version for reasonable prices on Amazon and eBay. The fan-translation is top quality.



The best RPG on the Gameboy. DO EEEEEEEET.


----------

